# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Goto last unread Старославянский вариант... "албанского".

## EweX

"Писарь, возжигаше!!"
"Учи старОсловенской!"
"В Козельск, зверюго!!"
"Боян!"
"Летопись не читаше, но бояре глаголют - не лепо!"
"Писарь - адской диавол!"
"Писарь - пий отраву!"
"Пошто вы травише?"
"Писарь, строчи пуще, ибо зачтется."
"А кто допрежь да понеже - суть содомиты поганые."
"Промеж дюжины."
"Сие творение смердит, а писарь охальник."
"Буквицы сии зело многочисленны, при том тяжек труд разбирать."
"Занесть в летописи!"
"Зело забавлявше, через то сверзише с седалища под трапезу."
"Мочи нет боле!"
"Мочи нет боле, ибо псалом!"
"Тьма буквиц!"
"Во полымя!"
"Писарь, паки твори!"
"Смехот не сдержати"
"Первейший бысть, и с отроковицей не возлежал!" (первонах, и нии...)
"Люди лепо глаголют!" (каменты рулят)
"Да воспомянуту быти!" (в мемориз)
"Благодарствую, порукоблудил"
"Главою бил о сруб светлицы (аПстену)"
"Возхохотамше под лавкою"
"ТЕМА ПЕРСЕЙ НЕ РАСКРЫТА!!!!

(с) bayan_dnya, ЖЖ

И довесок:

Мордобитная
Его высокочтимому сиятельству великому князю Гвидону, государю острова крутого и чудного, бьет мордой бедная и беспомощная Белка, Пушкиным воспетая, заточенная в дом хрустальный и грызущая орехи златые, дочь матерна и протч и протч.
Ваше сиятельство, княже высокочтимый! Поелику приставил ты ко мне дьяка приказного строгий счет орехам златым весть, негоже мне, зверю дикому, указ твой оспаривать. Но доколе, государь, сей муж безобразия чинить будет?
Намедни только утаил он от казны государевой скорлуп пуда на два и купил у басурман бабу гуттаперчевую, воздухом надуваемую. И чего он только ни вытворял с нею, горемычною, и чего только, паскудник, ни учинял, живодерством и рукоделием обуреваемый.
А еще приобрел он у басурман ящик бесовский именем «Караоке» и теперь заставляет меня, сиротинушку, петь «Во саду ли, в огороде», а также песни похабные со словами неприличными. А если где не ту ноту возьму, раздает мне дьяк тумаки и затрещины, шкуру дерет да за хвост таскает. И все это с ухмылкою ехидною и речами скабрезными, мать мою, покойницу, обижающими.
Государь милосердный! Дьяк сей укоризны неймет, бражничает усердно и со скоморохами песни бесовские кричит да пляски и скакания учиняет. А как упьется до безобразия, сетует, что «белочку словил», и затевает со мной кулачные и дрекольные бои, прости Господи.
Ваше сиятельство, государь острова крутого и чудного, избави мя от дьяка сего бесовского, а то, боюсь, не сдюжу я причуд его богохульных, неуимства его диавольского.
А еще, высокочтимый, вели Черномору и племянникам его в количестве тридцати трех не ходить возле дома моего хрустального, потому как воняют они зело табаком и рыбой. Все в чешуе, как жар горя, дух свой смрадный носят по острову крутому и чудному, смущая христиан шутками своими богатырскими, отчего у люда честного происходит смута и другие повреждения.
И огради мя от туристов косматых, приплывающих к нам с острова Буяна. Блеют они козлогласно и объявляют мне уды свои срамные, обвесят меня колокольцами и лупят по пузу, яки в бубен. Ежели на Буяне такие порядки в чести, то нам, православным, не пристало уподо*****ся вертепу, но благоговейно молить Бога незримого избавить нас от напастей и буянства.
Княже высокочтимый, вели также кормить меня по-беличьи, а то надоело мне питаться златом и изумрудом. Досаждают мне камни диковинные, хочу орехов лесных да ягод пользительных. И рыдая от аппетита, прошу у тебя, государь, защиты от люда небрежного, норовящего мне в зубы златой орех сунуть. Я и без того уже златоуста донельзя.
А то отпустил бы ты меня, княже, на все четыре стороны в лес, к елям и березам, иначе терпению моему придет такой же конец, яки дьяковой бабе гуттаперчевой, воздухом надуваемой.
Великий государь, смилуйся, пожалуй!
За сим —
Белка говорящая.

(с) И?

----------

